

The Bloodbath of B-R5RB, Gaming's Most Destructive Battle Ever - teh_klev
http://community.eveonline.com/news/dev-blogs/the-bloodbath-of-b-r5rb/

======
kjs3
So many spreadsheets, crumpled and thrown in the trash.

------
teh_klev
Quote:

 _The Economic Impact

11 TRILLION ISK.

According to some PLEX conversions that could equate to approximately
$300,000-$330,000 USD_

